# low fat dog food



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like we have to go to a low fat dog food as Dancer is susceptible to pancreatitis. Looking for suggestions for a quality one. 

Right now we are feeding Acana & they have a Light & Fit we could try. Also heard that Honest Kitchen Zeal is good though that is a dehydrated food & is pretty pricy. The vet recommended Royal Canin but I don't think I want to go there....

Has anyone had luck with any low fat foods? It is really important that the food have NO ingredients from developing countries (China).

She is a pretty active dog - I am thinking that her protein should be high? Any nutritionists out there?


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Wellness Core Low Fat has good protein content, but only 9-10% fat. Here's a link: Wellness CORE® Grain-Free Reduced Fat Formula


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I feed Sunny Acana Regionals and he also gets Honest Kitchen occasionally. Didn't realize they were really "low fat" --- when I looked at the analysis they looked pretty close to most of the others? I am always watching Sunny's waist....... sometimes I think he settled into the American way of life a little too comfortably.......and his American waist is proof! When he was in Canada, he must have run quite a bit more and burned it off.....or maybe after he was neutered at 3 1/2 his metabolism changed. Anyway, both foods are really good.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I was going to suggest the Wellness Core Low Fat also - I fed Lily that for a little while.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

I believe that high protein foods are not recommended for dogs that are prone to pancreatitis. Both fat and protein stimulate the pancreas and it is this overstimulation that leads to an acute attack. I think moderate protein, low fat diets are best. It probably would be a good idea to check with your vet on what protein level is appropriate for your dog.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Right now we've been told to go to a low fat diet. So maybe moderate protein would be ok. She does get about 3 hours of exercise a day so that was why I was thinking she may need higher protein. 

What would be considered moderate protein?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm just wondering if you have read this yet.

DogAware.com Articles: Pancreatitis in Dogs

I had a schnauzer who suffered from pancreatitis and I found the above website very informative.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Dancer came back high on the pancreatic lipase test but all else was normal. Not an actual diagnosis of pancreatitis but the vet recommended a low fat diet. She said she had success with dogs going on Royal Canin -- so you can see why I am looking for a different food. 

It will take me time to sort thru the info - I am getting confused with the calculations.

Thank you to all who have responded.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Searcher said:


> What would be considered moderate protein?


If you're looking at a dry kibble, moderate protein would be around 25%. Did your vet recommend the Royal Canin Veterinary Low Fat Gastrointestinal Diet? It is often used to manage pancreatitis and its protein content is min 20.5%. I think this would almost qualify as a low protein food. 

Its fat content is min 5% which is very low. I think you'd have trouble finding a food this low in fat outside of veterinary formulas. 

At the bottom of this page Suggested Low Fat Dog Foods , in the comments section, people are discussing which foods they've had success with for their dogs with pancreatitis. There may be some suggestions in there for you. It might be an idea to check with your vet that the fat and protein content of any food you're considering is appropriate for Dancer's condition.


----------

